# MUFASA BE READY IM COMING!



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

THIS IS A CALL OUT FOR MUFASA...IM GOING TO POP MY HOP CHERRY ON UR CUTLASS,SO MAKE SURE UR READY BIG DOG............................................


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

pics of your so called cutlass


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Y DONT U READ THE TOPIC AGAIN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 09:23 PM~13490761
> *Y DONT U READ THE TOPIC AGAIN HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :0 ok so post a pic of the car your gonna hop him with


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

OK CHEERLEADER LISTEN THE TOPIC SAYS BE READY SO THE CAR IS 80% DONE......


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.MUFASA HAS BEEN HOLDING IT DOWN FOR A WHILE,WITH HIS STREET DRIVIN TAGGED CUTTY.


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13490736
> *THIS IS A CALL OUT FOR MUFASA...IM GOING TO POP MY HOP CHERRY ON UR CUTLASS,SO MAKE SURE UR READY BIG DOG............................................
> *


 :0 i dont think you ready to play with the big dogz yet


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

O YA I GOT MY DRIVING TAGGED TOWN CAR.....MY LICENSE SAYS (STREET PLAYER) I JUST KEEP HEARING MUFASA THIS MUFASA THAT SO IM GOING TO GO TAKE OUT THE SOURCE........


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 5 2009, 08:04 PM~13491658
> *:0 i dont think you ready to play with the big dogz yet
> *


O DOGGY IM GOING TOOOOOO BE READY......MUFASA WERE U AT,,,MAKE SURE UR READY DOGGY.....LIKE I SAID UR MY FIRST AND SURE DAM NOT MY LAST......................


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13491730
> *O DOGGY IM GOING TOOOOOO BE READY......MUFASA WERE U AT,,,MAKE SURE UR READY DOGGY.....LIKE I SAID UR MY FIRST AND SURE DAM NOT MY LAST......................
> *


.you better get some practice in first.you cant just call out the king.whatcha going to do when mafasa breaks you off.


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

THATS WHAT U DO WHEN U CALL OUT THE CHAMP......BUT I WILL TELL U KNOW PUT UR MONEY ON THE UNDERDOGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13491839
> *THATS WHAT U DO WHEN U CALL OUT THE CHAMP......BUT I WILL TELL U KNOW PUT UR MONEY ON THE UNDERDOGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> *


i did that last night i put 500 on villanova and lost :angry:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

LETS JUST SAY IM A 110% SURE BUT U NEVER KNOW


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 5 2009, 08:40 PM~13491983
> *i did that last night i put 500 on villanova and lost :angry:
> *


DAMN HOMIE-- what would make you do somethin like that??
You wanna take MICHIGAN ST against my UNC boys in the championship?
:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

IT IS WHAT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0 dont do it....... :nono:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

THE KING IS GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

does happy know about this :angry:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:09 PM~13491689
> *O YA I GOT MY DRIVING  TAGGED TOWN CAR.....MY LICENSE SAYS (STREET PLAYER) I JUST KEEP HEARING MUFASA THIS MUFASA THAT SO IM GOING TO GO TAKE OUT THE SOURCE........
> *


DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO HOMIE.GOOD LUCK


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

YA HE DAS NOW,N MUFASA IS STILL GOING TO BE MY FIRST HOPP,BUT U KNOW WHAT I CAME WITH RESPECT HOMIE...LOWRIDER 2 LOWRIDER WHAT HAPPIN TO THOSE DAYS,IM NOT CALLIN HIM OUT BADLY HE IS GOING TO BE on MY LEVEL SO WHATS THE PROBLEM......BUT I GEUSS THERE IS ,,,SO U WILL SEE MEE WHEN U SEE ME....................


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 5 2009, 09:53 PM~13492671
> *DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO HOMIE.GOOD LUCK
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 5 2009, 09:41 PM~13492553
> *does happy know about this :angry:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:0


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

whats up doggy,, uffin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0 

2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin: 

3RD..........I BUILD MY OWN SHIT....PAINT, SUSPENSION, HYDROS, SOUNDS, HIT MY OWN SWITCH, ETC.................ALL BY MYSELF..... :0 :0 ...CAN U SAY THE SAME??? :biggrin: 

4TH.......U CALLED ME OUT............U BUILD THE CAR....NOT UR HOMIES.......IF U WANNA TAKE CREDIT, U DO THE WORK... :0 :0 ...OH..U PROLLY CANT...... :0 :0 

U SAY WE ON THE SAME LEVEL..................PROVE IT.........U DO IT, WITH NO WEIGHT....HOW MANY BATTS U GONNA COME AFTER ME WITH????...LETS SEE IF U REALLY ON MY LEVEL....... :0 :0 

OTHERS OUT THERE CAN BUILD SOME SHIT LIKE MINE.......BUT I DOUBT U CAN............ :0 :0


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: toons, jayboy1, STEP UR GAME UP, MUFASA
he s watching you :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13490736
> *THIS IS A CALL OUT FOR MUFASA...IM GOING TO POP MY HOP CHERRY ON UR CUTLASS,SO MAKE SURE UR READY BIG DOG............................................
> *



HEY NEW KING , LET ME KNOW WHEN UR DOING THIS SO I CAN COME DOWN AND FILM THIS FOR MY NEW O.G RIDER, PM ME TIME AND DATE LOCATION PLEASE. . SO I CAN TAKE A CRUZ ON DOWN THERE.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

well doggy my shit is going to be garcia custom built,what everyone u hopp built there own shit,,lol,, no,, im running 8 nose 4 back so 12 if u cant add..........


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


YOU FORGOT 5TH FOOL,

YOU CAR BEEN OUT FOR THE LONGEST DOING IT,BACK BUMPER.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:55 PM~13493268
> *well doggy my shit is going to be garcia custom built,what everyone u hopp built there own shit,,lol,, no,, im running 8 nose 4 back so 12 if u cant add..........
> *


dam.now i have to take of my shoe. :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13493268
> *well doggy my shit is going to be garcia custom built,what everyone u hopp built there own shit,,lol,, no,, im running 8 nose 4 back so 12 if u cant add..........
> *


12???...............U CANT ADD HOMEBOY!!! I GOT 6....U AINT ON MY LEVEL..........


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:55 PM~13493271
> *YOU FORGOT 5TH FOOL,
> 
> YOU CAR BEEN OUT FOR THE LONGEST DOING IT,BACK BUMPER.
> *


   THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

SHIT HOMIE WE CAN'T FOGET 6TH.


YOU BEEN ON A DVD COVER ALREADY.


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

6 what to the nose ill run 6 no problem


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 07:20 PM~13490736
> *THIS IS A CALL OUT FOR MUFASA...IM GOING TO POP MY HOP CHERRY ON UR CUTLASS,SO MAKE SURE UR READY BIG DOG............................................
> *


post up your youtube vid. :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HEY JAYBOY.......GOOD TO SEE U HAVE CONFIDENCE IN UR HOMIES DOING THE WORK FOR U.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

BUT U CALLED ME OUT...............U BUILD IT.......WITH 6 BATTS.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13493295
> *SHIT HOMIE WE CAN'T FOGET 6TH.
> YOU BEEN ON A DVD COVER ALREADY.
> *


AND MOVIES , 6 MAGAZINES, TV, ETC...................BUT HE SAYS WE ON THE SAME LEVEL........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

like i said doggy everyone u hopp build there own shit...ya right


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 10:58 PM~13493299
> *6 what to the nose ill run 6 no problem
> *


6 TOTAL...........U CANT ADD??? :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13493325
> *like i said doggy everyone u hopp build there own shit...ya right
> *


NO.......BUT UR CALLING ME OUT...................YOU


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

MUFASA.you going down. :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MhZ14h2U8&feature=related


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13493323
> *AND MOVIES , 6 MAGAZINES, TV, ETC...................BUT HE SAYS WE ON THE SAME LEVEL........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaha im talking about inches im going to be doing im not talking about ur fame


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:03 PM~13493330
> *NO.......BUT UR CALLING ME OUT...................YOU
> *


ya i am but u taking it too the culo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13493338
> *hahahahaha im talking about inches im going to be doing im not talking about ur fame
> *


BUT IF U WANT THE FAME...U BUILD IT..............AND WE'LL HOP......... :biggrin: 

N U BEING ON THE SAME LEVEL???.........HOMIE.....U WANNA COME AFTER ME WITH DOUBLE THE BATTS............??? :uh: 

LET ME PUT 12 IN MY TRUNK......... :0 :0 U WONT WANNA SEE ME............  


U CALLED ME THE KING..............THANX....U WANT THE CROWN........DO IT ON 6......NO WEIGHT........


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

a do ggy ur hitting what inches rightnow with 6 batts n no weight


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:09 PM~13493374
> *a do ggy ur hitting what inches  rightnow with 6 batts n no weight
> *


PULL UP WITH 6 AND NO WEIGHT AND COME FIND OUT........ :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2009, 12:10 AM~13493379
> *PULL UP WITH 6 AND NO WEIGHT AND COME FIND OUT........ :0
> *


 :0


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

that did not awnser the ??????????


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

what inches


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:12 PM~13493394
> *that did not awnser the ??????????
> *


24"THAT BETTER??


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2009, 12:10 AM~13493379
> *PULL UP WITH 6 AND NO WEIGHT AND COME FIND OUT........ :0
> *


right now?or later later? :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 11:13 PM~13493404
> *right now?or later later? :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

6 batt  :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

''6''


----------



## pull1up (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:01 PM~13493323
> *AND MOVIES , 6 MAGAZINES, TV, ETC...................BUT HE SAYS WE ON THE SAME LEVEL........... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:17 PM~13493435
> *hahahahahahahahaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a mufasa spensa homie all do respect i thought u were doing more im in the 60" lol..so how about u hit me up when u gett to my level..lol.lol..i feel bad i was calling out a little hitter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U CANT BEAT ME ON MY LEVEL............AND WEIGHTED DOWN IS EASY TO BUILD TO DO 60"...U DOING BAD..............HAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHAH.....IM OUT.............GO BARK UP ANOTHER TREE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 5 2009, 11:17 PM~13493441
> *6 batt    :0
> *


WATCHER GONNA GO LOOKING FOR U AGAIN....................NOW WE KNOW THE ST.


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

dont worry ill wire my shit to 6 batts


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:22 PM~13493478
> *WATCHER GONNA GO LOOKING FOR U AGAIN....................NOW WE KNOW THE ST.
> *


o u wanna come down 4 a house call


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:30 PM~13493527
> *dont worry ill wire my shit to 6 batts
> *


man............u still barking???..................u already said u fucked up........now what???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:32 PM~13493542
> *o u wanna come down 4 a house call
> *


 :uh: u called me out.............remember????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

no more alcohol for u........ :nono:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13493556
> *no more alcohol for u........ :nono:
> *



MAKE SURE U LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS HAPPENING I WANT TO FILM THIS SHIT MY SELF. SOMEONE PM ME DETAILS WHEN ITS GOING DOWN.


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:37 PM~13493567
> *i fucked up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!everyone on layitlow i fucked up as of know !!!!!!!!!!thats whats being said so !!!!!!!!!!!lol!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U A FOOL HOMIE................ :biggrin:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

what im a fool ill see u homie ill show u a fool !!!!!!!!!im going to hopp all up n down that ass u just lost elysian park,,


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:42 PM~13493597
> *what im a fool ill see u homie ill show u a fool !!!!!!!!!im going to hopp all up n down that ass u just lost elysian park,,
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

fuck these fools gett butt hurt easy huh see u n the streets


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:47 PM~13493637
> *fuck these fools gett butt hurt easy huh see u n the streets
> *


 :dunno: WHO GOT BUTT HURT??


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

now before any1 starts im not cheerleading or any shit 

the cutty is clean as fuk on the bumper in the 40s with 6 batts n 1 pump with no weight proven on vid ,now how are you gunna call him out with 12batts n prob a shed loada weight that seems like a easy win to me but your not proving shit ,now if you had 6 batts and you wanted a hop then yep it would be worth watching but to pull up on a 6 batt car with 12 batts come on now


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 11:42 PM~13493597
> *what im a fool ill see u homie ill show u a fool !!!!!!!!!im going to hopp all up n down that ass u just lost elysian park,,
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

too much crying in here and rules  :wave:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


SHIT...SHIT I CANT EVEN BUY FAST FOOD NO MORE I HAVE TO COOK IT NOW SO I DONT HEAR THIS SHIT!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 5 2009, 09:01 PM~13492188
> *DAMN HOMIE-- what would make you do somethin like that??
> You wanna take MICHIGAN ST against my UNC boys in the championship?
> :0
> ...


i live like 15 minutes from villanova so i went with the home team


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 6 2009, 04:57 AM~13494193
> *i live like  15 minutes from villanova so i went with the home team
> *


and Im fROm NC-- so I always go with my UNC boys.. BUT ANYWAYS-- bac to the question-- you wanna take Michigan ST VS UNC?? :biggrin:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13490736
> *THIS IS A CALL OUT FOR MUFASA...IM GOING TO POP MY HOP CHERRY ON UR CUTLASS,SO MAKE SURE UR READY BIG DOG............................................
> *


 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: ................................
: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 6 2009, 01:18 AM~13493937
> *SORRY ABOUT YOUR BAD LUCK....... NOW GET THE FUCK OFF THE TOPIC THEN AND GO COOK YOUR CEREAL :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 11:04 PM~13493337
> *MUFASA.you going down. :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MhZ14h2U8&feature=related
> *



HEY HEY HEY THAT CADDY IS WEIGHD DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 06:46 AM~13494485
> *and Im fROm NC-- so I always go with my UNC boys.. BUT ANYWAYS-- bac to the question-- you wanna take Michigan ST VS UNC?? :biggrin:
> *


unc is no joke.im going to have to go with them


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2009, 01:11 AM~13493766
> *now before any1 starts im not cheerleading or any shit
> 
> the cutty is clean as fuk on the bumper in the 40s with 6 batts n 1 pump with no weight proven on vid ,now how are you gunna call him out with 12batts n prob a shed loada weight that seems like a easy win to me but your not proving shit ,now if you had 6 batts and you wanted a hop then yep it would be worth watching but to pull up on a 6 batt car with 12 batts come on now
> *


12batts on a single?that's a little bit toooo many batts.in all my hopper I use only 9batts.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2009, 12:48 AM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


   NOW THATS SOME GANSTA SHIT RITE THERE!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 09:20 PM~13492358
> *THE KING IS GOING DOWN!!!!!!!!!
> *


you said it right hommi the king,mufasa don't listen to this b.s he's just hating


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 6 2009, 10:22 AM~13496347
> *unc is no joke.im going to have to go with them
> *


Ya-- its gonna be a good game though


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Apr 6 2009, 08:59 AM~13495365
> *SORRY ABOUT YOUR BAD LUCK....... NOW GET THE FUCK OFF THE TOPIC THEN AND GO COOK YOUR CEREAL :0  :biggrin:
> *


i cant trix are for kids!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

he said he will only have 6 wired what about the other batts in the trunk not wired.weighted?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so a 12 batt town car? is what this guy has?

the reason mufasa is on a different level is because not many people think a car can hit 40's with 6 batts,so you see alot of poor looking g-bodies out there with 8-10 batts and a poor looking hop going against mufasa and loosing. More with less. thats a movement worth following


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Can i join in with 4 batteries to the nose?? :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASSUPP "MUFASA" HOW U BEEN HOMMIE? HOPE GOOD BIG DOG! DAMM IT LOOKS LIKE EVERY 1 HAS A "HARD ON" 4 U BRATHAA!! LOL! FUCK IT BRO, TAKE THOSE VATOS 2 "MONTE" HOMEBOY, & SHOW THEM!! LOL!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER"


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

if yall can do me the favor post the video wen it happens also why dont yall put money were yall mouths are and do the damn thing......
and do it like the homie said NO WIEGHT AND 6 IN DA TRUNK.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 6 2009, 10:22 AM~13496347
> *unc is no joke.im going to have to go with them
> *



UNC WOOPED EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 6 2009, 01:19 PM~13497501
> *i cant trix are for kids!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 6 2009, 09:11 PM~13502420
> *UNC WOOPED EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i gotz 14 batteries in my trunk goddammit they hot at 950 cca's a peice, now i know you been around for a while and everyone knows whats in your trunk mufy but im still callin you out!!!!!!
















did i read the cliff notes right :0 lol


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13503649
> *i gotz 14 batteries in my trunk goddammit they hot at 950 cca's a peice, now i know you been around for a while and everyone knows whats in your trunk mufy but im still callin you out!!!!!!
> did i read the cliff notes right :0 lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13503649
> *i gotz 14 batteries in my trunk goddammit they hot at 950 cca's a peice, now i know you been around for a while and everyone knows whats in your trunk mufy but im still callin you out!!!!!!
> did i read the cliff notes right :0 lol
> *


hhhhooooooooo DAMMMM :0 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13507120
> *hhhhooooooooo DAMMMM  :0  :0  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

QUOTE(kustombuilder @ Apr 5 2009, 11:04 PM) *
MUFASA.you going down. shocked.gif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4MhZ14h2U8&feature=related



HEY HEY HEY THAT CADDY IS WEIGHD DOWN biggrin.gif


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wence_@Apr 8 2009, 07:06 PM~13520737
> *QUOTE(kustombuilder @ Apr 5 2009, 11:04 PM) *
> MUFASA.you going down. shocked.gif
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Apr 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13490792
> *OK CHEERLEADER LISTEN THE TOPIC SAYS BE READY SO THE CAR IS 80% DONE......
> *


i dont know you i dont know him i just wanted to see what you were gonna hope him with :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*hahahaha TTT for callin someone out with an unfinished car*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Apr 6 2009, 11:39 PM~13503649
> *i gotz 14 batteries in my trunk goddammit they hot at 950 cca's a peice, now i know you been around for a while and everyone knows whats in your trunk mufy but im still callin you out!!!!!!
> did i read the cliff notes right :0 lol
> *


 :angry: mufy??? ok ricn"duh"regal....c u soon :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 8 2009, 11:14 PM~13524911
> *:angry: mufy???      ok ricn"duh"regal....c u soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 go get him buddy :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 6 2009, 01:18 AM~13493937
> *
> I NOW HATE 6 BATTS AND PAINT AND WEIGHT SO IM FUCKED NOW :biggrin:   [/size]:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL........MADE U A HATER :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 9 2009, 10:44 PM~13535296
> *LOL........MADE U A HATER  :0
> *


YES YOU DID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13535674
> *YES YOU DID :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493224
> *1ST OFF......IM FLATTERED :uh: ............U THINKING OF ME.................BUT WHO R U??? :0
> 
> 2ND............LAY OFF THE BEER HOMIE............... :biggrin:
> ...



:0


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IDK WHAT TO SAY .. LOL TTT FOR MUFASA


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Mufasa is da real King of the street singles, These fools gotta come at you with mad batteries to try and take that win....HAHA...GAY. 

Thanks Chris for keepin this shit real Homie


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

:dunno: anything new? got kind of interesting there. Go get em Mufasa, u got a bad ride :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

has this happened yet or is the tc still being built


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup: go get'em mufasa!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 12 2009, 10:03 PM~13558130
> *has this happened yet or is the tc still being built
> *


It aint gonna happen--- hes still tryin to figure out how to hide his other 6 batteries.
:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 11:57 PM~13558733
> *It aint gonna happen--- hes still tryin to figure out how to hide his other 6 batteries.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 11:57 PM~13558733
> *It aint gonna happen--- hes still tryin to figure out how to hide his other 6 batteries.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 10 2009, 02:00 AM~13535774
> *IDK WHAT TO SAY .. LOL TTT FOR MUFASA
> *


Yup, that pretty much sums it up. 

Did this guy talking all this shit ever post up some pics of what he has or is building? Videos of it in action? Anyone else every seen it? Or is it all just internet talk and he didnt' know Mufasa was doing the damn thing with 6 batteries when he called him out and now he's trying to save face?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 13 2009, 09:31 AM~13560523
> *Yup, that pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Did this guy talking all this shit ever post up some pics of what he has or is building?  Videos of it in action? Anyone else every seen it?  Or is it all just internet talk and he didnt' know Mufasa was doing the damn thing with 6 batteries when he called him out and now he's trying to save face?
> *


I thought you was supposed to talk shit once the car is built and looking to take on all comers. I wonder if he even got a car to build yet. :uh:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 13 2009, 09:31 AM~13560523
> *Yup, that pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Did this guy talking all this shit ever post up some pics of what he has or is building?  Videos of it in action? Anyone else every seen it?  Or is it all just internet talk and he didnt' know Mufasa was doing the damn thing with 6 batteries when he called him out and now he's trying to save face?
> *


yah homie i didnt do my home work on mufasa, i just kept hearing about him,but aint no buddy saving face hear,but dont trip u will see and know of me soon,,,


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Apr 13 2009, 09:42 AM~13560621
> *I thought you was supposed to talk shit once the car is built and looking to take on all comers.  I wonder if he even got a car to build yet.  :uh:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Apr 12 2009, 11:57 PM~13558733
> *It aint gonna happen--- hes still tryin to figure out how to hide his other 6 batteries.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

I JUST WANNA IF ITS WENT DOWN YET SOMEBODY NEEDS TO UPDATE THIS PAGE GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@May 27 2009, 11:21 AM~14014337
> *I JUST WANNA IF ITS WENT DOWN YET  SOMEBODY NEEDS TO UPDATE THIS PAGE    GOD DAMMIT
> *


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

not yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NACHO LIBRE (Mar 9, 2009)

THIS TOPIC IS BULL SHIT.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: LOL!!! :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Apr 5 2009, 10:48 PM~13493224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

So what happend??? :uh:


----------



## LASVEGASROLLERZ (Jul 23, 2008)

isnt that like saying mufasa im gonna hop against you...your gonna get served




















































































IN 6 MONTHS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Usually folks talk shit when they have their car on the street's doing something not 8 months before they get started :uh: Are we living in Bizarro World??? hno: :ugh:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 1967Cutlass (Jul 8, 2009)

cant wait to see it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;wow;';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

W T F ANYTHING GO DOWN YET


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

W T F ANYTHING GO DOWN YET


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

W T F ANYTHING GO DOWN YET


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

W T F ANYTHING GO DOWN YET .:::::::::::


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

SORRY MY COMPUTY ACTIN UP


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2009, 12:06 AM~13493352
> *BUT IF U WANT THE FAME...U BUILD IT..............AND WE'LL HOP......... :biggrin:
> 
> N U BEING ON THE SAME LEVEL???.........HOMIE.....U WANNA COME AFTER ME WITH DOUBLE THE BATTS............??? :uh:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats what im talking about mufasa serve em serve em big dawg


----------

